
Experience: I was swallowed by a hippo - ColinWright
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2013/may/04/i-was-swallowed-by-a-hippo
======
yoster
This guy is not right in the head. He even lead another expedition at the
place of the attack two years later.

